# What jobs have you had...?



## djrockinsteve (Mar 13, 2010)

What jobs have you had over your lifetime. No specifics, just basically where has employment taken you.

Since I've recently joined I've noticed a sense of fun and pleasant conversations here along with information about our wine hobby. I look forward to reading new posts and log in frequently and sometimes sneek-a-peek without logging in to check things out.

I thought it might be interesting to see the variety of employment or interests from all of you. 


I started working at an Ice Cream shop in a mall. Moved onto Lifeguarding. Worked at a fast food restaurant and became manager for a few years there. Entered the printing industry which was what I was interested in thru high school and was there for many years.

Needed a change and worked part time at a family restaurant briefly then was head of maintenance at two different businesses until I started my own business as a professional entertainer.

I'm done I think changing careers. Changing careers is more work than work itself.


----------



## deboard (Mar 13, 2010)

Let's see, I worked at a supermarket in high school, and during my summers in my first years of college. I was a "bagboy", which most stores around here no longer have. 

Then I had a job as a physics undergraduate research assistant, which was interesting. 

After that I worked at a printer company as a pre-professional (basically working while I finished my degree).

Then I got a full time position at that same printer company, where I continue to work today(well not today, it's saturday, but you know what I mean). I'm what you call a software/firmware engineer.


----------



## Racer (Mar 13, 2010)

I started with a paper route which I had for about 5 years. Then went on to assistant mechanic for the high school transportation department for the school district I was also attending at the time. Moved on to aircraft electrican in the marine corp for 4 years. Got out after my first tour ended and then got into the electrical union back in my home town as a low voltage specialist (sound technican) which I still have as a job(28 years so far) and am trying to make it to a retirement in, in about 10 years if the recession doesnt push me out of work first. 

I am in the middle of taking classes for a 2 year degree in viticulture so when I do finally grow up(retire) I can try and become a grapegrower in the new Haw River AVA in N.C. were my wife and I have some property.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 13, 2010)

Paper boy at 13 for 2 years then worked at a few supermarkets, then worked at a major hot tub company where after 3 1/2 years became foreman of the cabinet shop(yes I was very young and everyone there was older and pissed that I got the job over them). After 3 years of being foreman moved on to a few cabinet shops and then a few Stair companies in which I still work for one of these.


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 13, 2010)

I've worked a string of retail jobs. Some. Good some crappy. Currently I'm working with disabled adults in residential care. 
I like it a lot. I'm hoping to start a vineyard. Been building a business plan and working with some local economic development programs.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 13, 2010)

WOW..worked at a convenience store as an asm while going to high school working 48 hours a week. A month after graduating bought a franchise on one in Youngstown Oh for a few years. Then went on to manages a specialty store in a mall for the next three years. After that worked for a major contractor for about 18 years and was in charge of five major high rent apartment complexes. I then went to work for the newest and fastest growing Medical school as director of building operations for five years. For the last twelve years I have been in Human Resources for one of the largest retailers in the world. Oh Yeah..did I mentioned my job is being eliminated in two weeks.  I'm still younger then Tom..LOL


----------



## Lurker (Mar 13, 2010)

You gotta be kiddin.

Paper Boy
Soda Jerk (Some probably never heard of it)
Eyeglass Mfg Co.Shipper
Expediter at Westinghouse
Typewriter Ribbon Mfg Co Shipper (Anybody remember typewriters?)
20 years in National Guard
Postmaster
Fishing Charterboat Captain
Yacht Delivery Captain
Retiree (I probably missed a couple jobs)


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 13, 2010)

lemonade stands
paper route
bussed tables
plant nursery laborer
roofing laborer
landscape business
gas stations/convenience stores
thomas kinkade galleries
plant nursery
vineyard owner/winemaker


----------



## skiboarder72 (Mar 13, 2010)

Cart Pusher at Grocery Store
Stock Boy at Grocery Store
Sales Associate at Radio Shack
Hydraulics Engineer at an agricultural company
Wedding Photographer 
Electronics Engineer at BMW 
Tire Design Engineer at Michelin

Holy crap I'm only 23 too...


----------



## St Allie (Mar 13, 2010)

jobs while at school
packaging factory ( shrink wrapping NZ souveniers)
tegel foods ( shoving chickens in bags)

then
lampshade maker
retail ( twice)
banking ( foreign exchange and offshore funds)
banking ( managing a hub)
IT ..I ran the call assistance team nationwide( organising engineers is like trying to herd cats!)
raising 4 kids ( most difficult job)
landscaping, growing plants and stuff for sale
artist

just applying for a job where I can work from home, handling all customer enquiries and complaints mail for two retail companies.

Allie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 13, 2010)

Now we're off to a good start. St. Allie, did the chickens like being stuffed in the bags?


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 13, 2010)

After tiring of mowing lawns, paper routes, shoveling driveways and babysitting I took a job with a supermarket bagging groceries.

30 years later (almost 31) I'm still with the same company, but made my way up to store manager.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Mar 13, 2010)

1. Truck farm laborer
2. Grocery store bagger
3. Navy spook (cryptologist)
then after the ripe old age of 21:
4. Tool foundry laborer
5. Computer mfg worker
4. 10-15 various positions in the trucking industry to present time(too hard to count em all). Retirement is in sight.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 13, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Now we're off to a good start. St. Allie, did the chickens like being stuffed in the bags?



hehehe it wasn't the best job in the holidays, but on the upside they had a set number of chickens to process per day. If we worked fast with good teamwork, we could get them all done and bagged up and leave work 2 hours early. We still got paid for the whole day.... and we could get to the beach 2 hours earlier.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 13, 2010)

Lurker said:


> You gotta be kiddin.
> 
> 
> Typewriter Ribbon Mfg Co Shipper (Anybody remember typewriters?)
> )



Lurker, 

I recently had to explain what a disposable flashbulb was.. after my niece saw one sitting on the table in a family photo.

( niece is 32yo... isn't it amazing how fast technology changes?)

Allie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 13, 2010)

[I recently had to explain what a disposable flashbulb was.. after my niece saw one sitting on the table in a family photo.]

and those suckers were hot if you grabbed them right after using them. Here, hold the photo under your arm 30 seconds for it to develop.


----------



## Boyd (Mar 13, 2010)

Farm to age 17
Air Force to age 21, Aircraft mechanic
Heavy Equipment Operator, mechanic, welder to age 30
Cop to age 52
Hauled garbage for 6 months.
Tool and Die school 2 years
Jailer until retirement at age 67, figured I was to old to be messing with 20 year old naughty people. One of them might kick my butt. 
Still weld about 300 to 400 Hours a year building and repairing roll off boxes
Managed 33 years total military, Air Force and then Army Reserve. Forced out during downsizing. Rank, Sgt. 1st Class for 18 years.

Age 71 and have been retired for 4 1/2 years. What the hell I had fun and would do it all over again.


----------



## Sacalait (Mar 13, 2010)

Out of HS @ 18, worked in a sugar mill on the trash crew, then basic training for 6 months (national guard) then 3yrs as a roust-a-bout and operator for a major oil company offshore. Then 26yrs. as an inspector with the Fed. Gov't on offshore production and drilling operations (retired). 3yrs doing the same thing for a private firm and then 3yrs consulting on my own. Now I'm making a garden, fishing, hunting, making wine and enjoying life.


----------



## Dhorton (Mar 13, 2010)

14-16 Washed cars/changed oil at the local drivers ed school
16-19 Farm laborer
20-21 personal fitness trainer/college student
21-23 Farm laborer again/college student
23-24 Telecommunications C.O. Technician 
24 Electronics/PCB repair technician
24-Current Automation Systems technician


----------



## rodo (Mar 13, 2010)

Mowed lawns, paper route, farm work (potatoes), snowmobile racing mechanic, motorcycle mechanic, electricians helper, welding & fabrication business owner since 1982.

Rod


----------



## millwright01 (Mar 14, 2010)

Grew up on the farm so farming/ranching with dad. 14 years old started working for the dairy down the road and different farmers/ranchers till 18. Went to University for one year and developed a taste for all things fermented LOL! Came home for one year to help Dad after he had some health problems.At 20 went to work pulling wrenches and travelled through the US with custom harvesters and spent winters with a Millwright contractor and going to school to get my ticket. Bought Dads small farm at 24 and raised cattle till 28 while wrenching when I could to pay bills and finished school with my red seal. Sold out when I met my wife and moved to the city for her job and had a small maintenance company there for 2 years. Moved to Alberta 6 years ago for the big bucks in the oil and gas boom. Got a job with the city as a pump tech. for water and sewer division (never did get in oil and gas, which turned out good since it completely crashed around here 2 years ago) That should be where my list stops, god willing. 

Jason


----------



## Julie (Mar 14, 2010)

Cashier in a dept store
clerk in a dept store
checker for a ceramic manufacturer
waitress
service supervisor/restaurant asst manager
Mother (this is the hardest job)
cub scout master
boy scout organizer
church secretary
receptionist
purchasing & inventory manager - current


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 14, 2010)

Was a lifeguard for 3 summers, worked in physical therapy for 2 years, after graduating college got a job as a computer programmer developing online shopping carts and catalogs.


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh Boy

Subsistence Lifestyle living in the wikderness
Bag Boy
Dishwasher
Cook 
Lots of General Labor
Advertising Sales
Festival/Concert Promotions
Commercial Fisherman
Seafood Sales
Carpenter
Expediter for a General Contractor
Executive Chef
Some seafood Cannery work
College Student
Donut Maker
Rebuild big truck brakes
Beer/wine taster (still hoping to make money on this one! LOL
Some I can't remeber and some I won't admit or refuse to mention. LOL



This winter mostly unemployed. Like most Alaskans we refer to this as our (semi-retirement_ period.)


----------



## Mud (Mar 14, 2010)

Past jobs in this order:
Paperboy
dishwasher
supermarket cashier
millwork monkey
furniture builder
carpenter

Currently: 
cabinetshop engineer / part time self-employed contractor/furniture builder


----------



## Julie (Mar 14, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Oh Boy
> 
> Subsistence Lifestyle living in the wikderness
> Bag Boy
> ...



Wow Troy, I'm impressed, an Executive Chef, you better start giving up some reicpes


----------



## RadarLuv (Mar 14, 2010)

Shade tobacco picker
Convience store clerk
Shuttled rental cars between NYC and Boston
School bus driver
Computer programer
Auto parts delivery
Turned 21
Air traffic controller for FAA
Retired
Air traffic controller for govt contractor


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 14, 2010)

RadarLuv said:


> Shade tobacco picker
> Convience store clerk
> Shuttled rental cars between NYC and Boston
> School bus driver
> ...



Now I get the Name...I thought maybe you just liked the song.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Mar 14, 2010)

High School
Car washer for VW's goming from overseas
Clerk at Revco Pharmacy
Dish Washer
Seafood cook

Jorneyman Ironworker
Superintendent for a Construction Company
President of a Construction Company
Vice President of a Construction Company
Project manager for a construction Company
Senior PM for a construction Company
Area Manager for a construction Company

CURRENTLY UNEMPLOYEED


----------



## Jbuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Grew up on farm
Army
Truck driver
Deputy Sheriff
State Trooper
Retired as State Police Master Sgt.
Back to the Sheriff's Dept. as Jail Administrator
Retiring again the last day of this month and don't think I'll jump back in this time


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 15, 2010)

I've actually only had 3 jobs,

Started out doing home remodeling with my step-father.
Started with my current company 20 years ago and held various positions at the bank, currently in RIsk Management.
Finally I worked P/T for 2 different EMS companies as an EMT mainly to keep my skills up.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Mar 15, 2010)

Here in our little town there was not much to do when young. 
Early on I picked oranges with a friend and his mom to make some spending money. 
Finally around 15 I started pumping gas at the only station in town. Actually the only store in town, grocery, meat, food, feed, gas and until the original owners sold it, no beer!
That changed with the new owners, they also added more things like tire repair, oil changes and misc. repairs.
Move to farming tomatoes for almost 20 year till the guy I worked for got in serious money problems. Payroll checks bouncing, not able to buy supplies and the such.
Then tried construction for a couple years, move to aluminum work and pool cage screening when the first construction job started asking me to do things that was out right dangerous.
When work got slow I got laid off with one weeks notice.
Decided to start my own business, doing screening, aluminum construction. 
Then with a contractor I got the chance to start designing and drawing house plans. I gradually moved totally to that, being it was easier on my 40+ year old body and alot nicer working at home.
Finally as we all know, the building recession came.
Now I'm 54 trying to find work along with the millions of others, younger than me.
Not any success in the past 1 1/2 years. 
Seems the one strike I have against me 20 years ago will haunt me forever.
We've become a very unforgiving people now that all the applications are mostly online.
If I could sit down with someone who had the power to hire a person without having upper management in a far distant town approve of their paper work, I'ld already be working.
Most people don't realize just how bad our economy is right now.
Thank God my wife was able to get a job making a little bit in the Walmart bakery.
My income for this year to date has been Jan. $0 Feb. $50 Mar. $0


----------



## nursejohn (Mar 15, 2010)

I flipped burgers at McDonald's as a kid, spent 4 years in the Air Force as a medical records clerk, ran a front end loader (loading coal trucks) at a coal mine in WV, drove an 18 wheeler for a few years cross country, finally went to college here in Texas and have been a registered nurse for several years.


----------



## Torch404 (Mar 15, 2010)

PaperBoy
Computer Instructor
Disability technology assistant/monitor
Student enrollment counselor
Internet tech support (a few times)
Glassblower
Customer Support for roof rack manufacturer
Credit card terminal support
Getting laid off in 3 weeks.


----------



## deboardfam (May 19, 2010)

Had all your basic fast food jobs as a teenager... 
Then Office Depot..
Then I was at AT&T wireless in tech for 6 years...
Just recently moved to a level II IT Analyst for a national financial group.


----------

